# Mac Classic X "Classic Startup.app"



## QwertyDitto (Jul 30, 2006)

Does anyone have a copy of a working Classic Startup.app please... Apprciated in advance


----------



## QwertyDitto (Jul 30, 2006)

And may i donload it please from somone... i accept email btw


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 30, 2006)

You won't get that as a download as it is installed in System>Library>Core Services with OS X. 

What kind of trouble are you having?


----------

